# Land of Lincoln Herf Attendies Please Read



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Jody is too classy to post this .. but I do not have that problem.  

A reminder for those that have been there before and a heads up to all first time attendies, this is a charity function.

Two auctions take place. One silent auction during the day on Saturday of donated items. One later that evening a live auction of interesting singles and fivers which typically come out of our humis realtime.

These items all come from the attendies a few sponsors and the brothers from Springfield that work so hard to put this on.

So... PM Segarsmoker for his addie and start sending things for the auction. Things being.. full boxes, fivers, misc cigar items which might help raise money for this good cause. Every little thing counts and the Boys and Girls club is a worthy cause.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Way to step up Dave! A lot of good is done every year with these auctions. Anything can be donated as well. Lot's of wine and liquor have gone up in the years past as well as accessories and even humidors. Some people of even made pillows and other such crafts.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Way to step up Dave! A lot of good is done every year with these auctions. Anything can be donated as well. Lot's of wine and liquor have gone up in the years past as well as accessories and even humidors. Some people of even made pillows and other such crafts.


I may actually make an appearence.... thanks to Jack here and a nice offer

Jack if you want, get the addy and well put something nice togeather.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

JPH said:


> I may actually make an appearence.... thanks to Jack here and a nice offer
> 
> Jack if you want, get the addy and well put something nice togeather.


Jeremy, we'll just take it with us :tu

Post over on the thread and let Jody know if your for sure:ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just a quick update... This is a good cause and everyone who can afford to attend can afford to donate... a lil sumtin.

Admission to the suite F/S for post herfing PPP etc. requires one the following:

A. Proof of Donation of items to the auction.
B. Bringing Jessica Alba on Roofies.

Not a joke, so don't be surprized about it or make us feel awkward by showing up without the proper credentials and expecting to get in, cuz you won't.

C'mon someones gotta know Jess.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> Admission to the suite F/S for post herfing PPP etc. requires one the following:
> 
> ...


The auction is for a great cause, and the PPP in Klugs' suite is the bomb, so I know I will be bringing something for the kids....Y'all should too!! :tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> Admission to the suite F/S for post herfing PPP etc. requires one the following:
> 
> ...


Already got my 2 donations bagged up, but I think Ms. Alba is going to be the hard part. Guess I don't get to show up :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Are singles acceptable for the auction? I have a few singles that are not exactly common and some that are as old as I am that I could donate for the auction.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Are singles acceptable for the auction? I have a few singles that are not exactly common and some that are as old as I am that I could donate for the auction.


Singles are indeed welcome at the auction. :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> Just a quick update... This is a good cause and everyone who can afford to attend can afford to donate... a lil sumtin.
> 
> Admission to the suite F/S for post herfing PPP etc. requires one the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave from all of the LOLH crew for this post. 
I will say, it has caused some emails and PM's to come our way saying they were going to donate to the herf.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Already got my 2 donations bagged up, but I think Ms. Alba is going to be the hard part. Guess I don't get to show up :ss


Hmmm, I thought that is why you were bringing the camper. So you could hide her away from the rest of us... :ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> Hmmm, I thought that is why you were bringing the camper. So you could hide her away from the rest of us... :ss


I wish! Since we have the camper though, anyone who can't make it back to Klugs' room can parking lot herf with us. We're gonna get a PPP going with every flavor of philly we can find:ss


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm bringing a Toraño ashtray and a 5 pack of Toraño 2004 Tribute maddies to donate for the auction. I plan to arrive early Saturday morning.

Also, expect an email from Frankie Santos. He wants to help out also but needs to know where to send the cigars. I asked him to go direct with Jody for the particulars. p


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Deriffe said:


> I'm bringing a Toraño ashtray and a 5 pack of Toraño 2004 Tribute maddies to donate for the auction. I plan to arrive early Saturday morning.
> 
> Also, expect an email from Frankie Santos. He wants to help out also but needs to know where to send the cigars. I asked him to go direct with Jody for the particulars. p


Thanks so much. True BOTL coming through with a great contact that has helped us out in the past.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

:chk Toppers as we get closer :chk


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

This one doesnt look good for me guys..Have fun.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Got my auction donations ready to go. A box and a 5er set aside for this great cause! Can't wait to see everybody there!:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> So... PM Segarsmoker for his addie and start sending things for the auction. Things being.. full boxes, fivers, misc cigar items which might help raise money for this good cause. Every little thing counts and the Boys and Girls club is a worthy cause.


Boys and Girls Club is the charity/philanthropy of my fraternity at University of Illinois. I will be sending forward some choice items for the auction.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> Boys and Girls Club is the charity/philanthropy of my fraternity at University of Illinois. I will be sending forward some choice items for the auction.


Thanks and we do appreciate it!


----------

